# MOTW is..... Ajay



## lostprophet (Jun 23, 2008)

get asking questions


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 23, 2008)

how come you dont bowl with us?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> how come you dont bowl with us?


 
Just trying to spare you the heartache of never winning ever again... :greenpbl:


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 23, 2008)

Why do you want a hug?


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 23, 2008)

whats with the Otter avatar?

so whats that Harry Potter all about then? explain it to us in 8 words.

would this of been a better series of films? http://www.worth1000.com/entries/213000/213326glOK_w.jpg


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Why do you want a hug?


 
Cause hugs are one of the greatest things in the entire universe and getting one instantly makes me feel better.  



			
				lostprophet said:
			
		

> whats with the Otter avatar?


 
I started using it during Anty's otter vs. penguin motw thread and just thought it was too cute to change. Maybe we need a new theme...



			
				lostprophet said:
			
		

> so whats that Harry Potter all about then? explain it to us in 8 words.


 
Orphan wizard defeats dark wizard and saves world.



			
				lostprophet said:
			
		

> would this of been a better series of films? http://www.worth1000.com/entries/213...3326glOK_w.jpg


 
The link didn't work...

Ok, Beth I may have been wrong about my reasons for not wanting to bowl.  I think it was actually to save _me_ the heartache of never winning...


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 23, 2008)

try this one http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/57411261_41ad0fbdb9.jpg


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 23, 2008)

Ooooo... a new theme would be nice... What should it be?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> try this one http://farm1.static.flickr.com/26/57411261_41ad0fbdb9.jpg


 
That's awesome! Should Lord Voldemert perhaps be....a penguin? 



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Ooooo... a new theme would be nice... What should it be?


 
Hmm....since I'm such a fan of them and since they are so wonderful...how about hugs?

In fact - I think we should institute a tpf Hug button and if people are being mean to each other they have to send a hug before they can start posting again. 

Yeah right.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 23, 2008)

Dark or milk chocolate?

With nuts or without?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Dark or milk chocolate?
> 
> With nuts or without?


 
Dark, without.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 23, 2008)

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if the wood chuck was named Larry?

St. Patrick's Day or Flag Day?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if the wood chuck was named Larry?
> 
> St. Patrick's Day or Flag Day?


 

About the same amount if his name was Bill instead.

Neither really.  Not into getting wasted and I don't even know when Flag Day is.  Sad, huh?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 23, 2008)

Ajay said:


> That's awesome! Should Lord Voldemert perhaps be....a penguin?


layball:


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok...maybe Dumbledore instead?







Only because I couldn't find an evil wizard penguin...

I'm on the road home from Georgia for the next 6 hours or so...


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 23, 2008)

Awww, that's cute! The wise and much-beloved Dumbledore is a good place to put a penguin image.


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Awww, that's cute! The wise and much-beloved Dumbledore is a good place to put a penguin image.


 
I thought you'd like that.  

Home sweet home at last.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 23, 2008)

Are you from Lynchburg?  If not, where are you from?  Do you like it down there?  Hardshell or softshell tacos?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

I am originally from Roanoke which is about an hour and a half from Lynchburg.  I've also lived in Bristol TN, Miami FL, and Brandon Fl (my favorite).

Lynchburg is okay. Not too big, not too small. Sometimes I wish there were more to do, but I love that it only takes me about 10-15 minutes to get anywhere. We have lived here for over a year now which is a record for us and I'm definitely starting to get an itch to move on. 

Softshell tacos always. Or a softshell around the hardshell. When I used to eat fast food all the time, my favorite thing from Taco Bell was the crunchwrap supreme.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 23, 2008)

Hershy's or dove


----------



## Ajay (Jun 23, 2008)

Both!  I really don't prefer the taste of one over the other, but I usually grab the Hershey's because it's cheaper.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 24, 2008)

Mint choc chip ice cream or underground trains?

Wednesdays or Apple Macs?

Ever seen a real life Otter?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

Mint choc chip ice cream 

Apple Macs - I want one so bad!

Yes, but only at the zoo and they were in a horrible habitat, the poor things.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 24, 2008)

welcome to bowling buddies.
i hope i just kicked your ass in the game i just challenged you to.
none of the above was a question, so, um..... 

have you seen pictures of cristiano ronaldo?

if you haven't. google him. YUM!


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

So very sorry Beth, but you didn't kick my ass!

Oh yes, I've seen pictures of him!  Much more my type than Beckham!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 24, 2008)

When you travel what's the first thing you pack and why? 

Show us a picture of you frig (seems like a standard question).

and a picture of your favorite shot you have taken.

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 24, 2008)

If you could change one thing about the photo forum what would it be?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> When you travel what's the first thing you pack and why?


 
I wish I had a more interesting answer to this question, but I don't. I pack my jeans first usually because out of everything I pack they take up the most room so they go in the suitcase first.



> Show us a picture of you frig (seems like a standard question).


 
outside:







inside:






Pretty sad, I know. My cousin has lived with me while my husband has been gone for military training so some of whats in there is hers. Looks like we both need to go shopping.



> and a picture of your favorite shot you have taken.


 
This is a photo of a photo, so bear with me. I have a lot of favorite shots, but one that I was really pleased with goes all the way back to my first black and white darkroom class. I took this after a wet snow when I still lived at home through the screen on my parents back porch. 








> Do you play an instrument?


 
Nope. I took piano lessons as a child, but never stuck with it. I chose sports instead. My dad is an Old Time musician though and even has a band called the Blue Ridge Mountain String Band. 



			
				lostprophet said:
			
		

> If you could change one thing about the photo forum what would it be?


 
Hmm, thats a tough one to answer as there a lot of things I wish were different. Most of them have to do with the behavior of all of the members rather than the way TPF is run.

I've always wished that guest views didn't count to the view tally. I'm always curious as to how many members look, but don't comment.

That seems like a lame answer, but there you go.

I like photo requests!  What else would you like to see? (within reason of course :greenpbl


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 24, 2008)

I would like to see a photo of your left foot

and I would like you to explain why the hell there are 2 penguins on your fridge but no otters?????????????????

whats your favourite game on facebook?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I would like to see a photo of your left foot


 







> and I would like you to explain why the hell there are 2 penguins on your fridge but no otters?????????????????


 
And the awful truth comes out...

Actually there is only one penguin and then a picture of the penguin on the box it came in. It's one of those silly tea timers - it was a present sometime or another.

I don't have anything otter to put on my fridge...



> whats your favourite game on facebook?


 
Right now it's bowling buddies. Next week, who knows?


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't asked this for a while, now:

What's the worst possible question anybody could ask you?

And what's the answer?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> I haven't asked this for a while, now:
> 
> What's the worst possible question anybody could ask you?
> 
> And what's the answer?


 
Question: Have you ever been romantically involved with someone that you definitely shouldn't have been?

Answer: Yes


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Question: Have you ever been romantically involved with someone that you definitely shouldn't have been?
> 
> Answer: Yes


:lmao: Need details! 

If you could meet God and ask him one question, what would it be?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> :lmao: Need details!
> 
> If you could meet God and ask him one question, what would it be?


 
Sorry, no details for you!  That wasn't part of the question. 

Hmm, one question for God...I've been sitting here thinking for about five minutes now and can't think of even a remotely good answer...I think I'd like to know how old the earth really is.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 24, 2008)

Ajay said:
			
		

> Hmm, thats a tough one to answer as there a lot of things I wish were different. Most of them have to do with the behavior of all of the members rather than the way TPF is run.


 
So you think I'm mean?!?! :-( 

But remember that one time that I did that one thing for you?


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 24, 2008)

How am I hungry again?  I just had supper.


----------



## Ajay (Jun 24, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> So you think I'm mean?!?! :-(
> 
> But remember that one time that I did that one thing for you?


 
Ok, so I didn't actually mean all of the members.  There are some people on here who have always been respectful when offering comments and critique, and you sir, are definitely one of them.  At least as far as I know. 

And, um....what one thing are you referring to??  :-|



			
				nealpage said:
			
		

> How am I hungry again? I just had supper.


 
Maybe you didn't eat enough?  Or you ate the wrong kinds of food - things that actually make you feel more hungry instead of full.  Maybe you burnt a lot of extra calories today so your body wants more food...

Or maybe your appetite is just insatiable...

Drink a glass of water and see if you're still hungry after that.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 24, 2008)

Ajay said:


> And the awful truth comes out...
> 
> Actually there is only one penguin and then a picture of the penguin on the box it came in. It's one of those silly tea timers - it was a present


Heehee, I spotted that right away, and knew what it was. I didn't realize they were so big (the tea timers, not penguins generally)


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

It is about twice the size of the coffee cup. Here, have a picture...

LP is gonna loooooove this.

My penguin tea timer _and_ my penguin coffee mug.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Ok, so I didn't actually mean all of the members. There are some people on here who have always been respectful when offering comments and critique, and you sir, are definitely one of them. At least as far as I know.
> 
> And, um....what one thing are you referring to?? :-|


 

I was just reading to far into your post on purpose, just for fun. And I wasn't referring to anything actually... 

But... on the other hand I would like to see a picture of your car, house/apt, and camera.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh... and if you saw a tornado what would you do?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

Car:






townhouse:






camera with my 50mm lens: had to take it with my cellphone






And if I saw a tornado I'd pause just long enough to snap one or two pictures and then I'd run, terrified, for shelter. No desire to chase storms here. I'll leave that up to you.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 25, 2008)

for posting such evilness as that p..p..p..p...enguin thing you had better post a photo to make me smile!!!

and also tell us your favourite clean joke and you favourite dirty joke but post the last one in the subscribers forum so the normals can't see it


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> for posting such evilness as that p..p..p..p...enguin thing you had better post a photo to make me smile!!!


 
Smile, LP!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 25, 2008)

What is LP's avatar? Is it dangerous and if so, should it be muzzled?

Show us a photo of the most notable thing in Lynchburg.


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> What is LP's avatar? Is it dangerous and if so, should it be muzzled?


 
I have no idea, but I don't think its dangerous.  Not to us anyway, only to penguins.  So keep your penguins far, far away or you'll be sorry!



> Show us a photo of the most notable thing in Lynchburg.


 
Hmm, I'll have to think about what this should be.  I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 25, 2008)

ever had an Irn Bru?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> ever had an Irn Bru?


 
I haven't.  Had to look it up, thank you Wikipedia.  I'd probably taste it if I had the chance, but I don't really drink soda anymore.

Do you like it?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

boxers or briefs? 

Venus or Mars?

Coke or Pepsi?

Film or Digital?

Shoes or sandles?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> boxers or briefs?


 
boxer briefs



> Venus or Mars?


 
Mars



> Coke or Pepsi?


 
Pepsi



> Film or Digital?


 
Both, but I shoot digital because it's cheaper and more flexible.



> Shoes or sandles?


 
Sandals, always.  I hate my feet being totally covered.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 25, 2008)

Left or right side of the bed?


----------



## matt-l (Jun 25, 2008)

why is your mayonnaise  in a square  jar?(fridge pic right of the peanut butter)


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 25, 2008)

How many engineers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 25, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Left or right side of the bed?


 
Right side when my husband and I are together, but when he's gone I sleep on his side of the bed. Weird? Sad? Sweet? I don't know. But whenever he's gone I can't sleep if I'm laying on the right side.



			
				matt-l said:
			
		

> why is your mayonnaise in a square jar?(fridge pic right of the peanut butter)


 
It's supposed to make it easier to open since it has a flip top and easier to get out.  I actually have a hard time finding mayo in a regular round jar now unless it's an off or organic brand.



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> How many engineers does it take to screw in a light bulb?


 
What kind of engineers?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 26, 2008)

Ajay said:


> What kind of engineers?


 

Smart ones, of course.

It's a new day and what do you have planned for us to ask?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 26, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> It's a new day and what do you have planned for us to ask?


 
I've planned for more photo requests and questions about tpf, my husband, and photography.  Also planning on Anty seeing my post for lp and threatening my life.

And I will not be shocked if none of those things actually happens.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 26, 2008)

OK... so how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?

How tall is you your husband?

What was first thing you noticed about him when you two first met?

Post a picture of him playing softball.

What is your favorate lens to use?

Post a picture of you dancing in the street with you neighbors pet. 

Post a picture of what you plan on having for dinner.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 26, 2008)

what do you think i should wear to my interview on Monday?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 26, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> OK... so how many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?


 
3,486



> How tall is you your husband?


 
5'10"



> What was first thing you noticed about him when you two first met?


 
I didn't have a chance to notice much about him because all I could see was a frisbee flying towards my head. He was outside tossing one around with his friends and when he saw me decided to throw it in my direction. I didn't catch it, unfortunately, but at least I ducked in time to keep from getting hit.



> Post a picture of him playing softball.


 
I don't have one, sadly. But here's a photo of photo of him in his baseball uniform. And look - he was a tornado!









> What is your favorate lens to use?


 
My 50mm f/1.8 hands down. 



> Post a picture of you dancing in the street with you neighbors pet.


 
That will definitely not happen. First, none of my neighbors have pets. Second, I can't dance. 



> Post a picture of what you plan on having for dinner.


 







			
				spiffybeth said:
			
		

> what do you think i should wear to my interview on Monday?


 
Do you have a Wonder Woman costume? I think that would definitely send the perfect message of strength, loyalty, and integrity.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 26, 2008)

do you think Beth will ever beat your score at bowling?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 26, 2008)

^^^  NEVER!!!!!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 26, 2008)

What is your score in bowling-buddies?


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 26, 2008)

You have a picture of a tornado!!!!!! :hug::

can you get your tornado to turn really fast and pick up some dirt for me?

And if you do... take a picture...


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 26, 2008)

omg. i just saw that youve beaten my high score ashley!!! do i even need to call you a jerk? :roll:


----------



## Ajay (Jun 26, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> What is your score in bowling-buddies?


 
The current tpf bowling buddies standings are:

lostprophet: 300
me: 258
spiffybeth: 246
tangerini: 167
ockie: 155



> can you get your tornado to turn really fast and pick up some dirt for me?
> 
> And if you do... take a picture...


 
I _can_ actually get a tornado to turn really fast and pick up dirt for you, but I'm not going to.  :greenpbl:



			
				spiffybeth said:
			
		

> omg. i just saw that youve beaten my high score ashley!!! do i even need to call you a jerk? :roll:


 
If you do, you'll make me cry.  I don't handle meanness well.


----------



## Android (Jun 27, 2008)

Can we see your fav pic of yourself and your fav pic from your wedding? (assuming they are different)

Why do you move house so often?

Can we see your fav holiday photo?

Andy


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


>



That look obscenely healthy

Where's that Lynchburg photo you promised?

I'm supposed to be studying, but can't really summon the enthusiasm. What should I do?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Also planning on Anty seeing my post for lp and threatening my life.


Uh oh! Was away from a computer most of yesterday, so haven't yet seen what this refers to!! And now that I know you don't handle meanness well, I'm torn as to how to punish you when I find out!  Perhaps a vigorous flippering from an angry penguin?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> It is about twice the size of the coffee cup. Here, have a picture...
> LP is gonna loooooove this.
> My penguin tea timer _and_ my penguin coffee mug.


Ooo ooo ooo, just saw this!!! Love it!!!  :lmao:


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is this post spam?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

Android said:


> Can we see your fav pic of yourself and your fav pic from your wedding? (assuming they are different)


 
From my wedding: we had such a good time!






Of myself - my senior picture which is now 6 years old, but that is the best I ever looked in my entire life. There is still a bit of that left in me I think.








> Why do you move house so often?


 
My husband is in the Army. He's in the reserves right now, but we have still gotten switched to different duty stations. We will probably be moving again by the end of the year, but I have no idea where to.



> Can we see your fav holiday photo?


 
If by holiday, you mean vacation then this will have to do. I don't have a lot of vacation type photos on my laptop, but this one is definitely a favorite. It's from our honeymoon and was the first time I ever did anything like this and I was so proud of myself.


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> That look obscenely healthy


 
I'm trying really hard to eat healthier. I've been doing a lot of reading about what different types of foods can do to your body and I've almost completely gone off meat and am eating very little dairy.



> Where's that Lynchburg photo you promised?


 
I don't know if this would exactly be the most notable thing in Lynchburg, but it is definitely the most recognizable to anyone that lives here and you can see it from a lot of different areas around town. This is the Liberty University hillside. Ever heard of Jerry Falwell? Liberty was his school. It's not the greatest quality photo. Took it at a really bad time of day with my very dusty zoom lens.








> I'm supposed to be studying, but can't really summon the enthusiasm. What should I do?


 
Well it's been quite a while since you made this post. Have you summoned the enthusiam to study since then? What time is it over there now? Here is a website that I waste a lot of time on when I'm bored.

http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Uh oh! Was away from a computer most of yesterday, so haven't yet seen what this refers to!! And now that I know you don't handle meanness well, I'm torn as to how to punish you when I find out! Perhaps a vigorous flippering from an angry penguin?


 
I spit my water all over the screen when I read vigorous flippering!


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Why is this post spam?


 
Who ever said it was?  Did you know that if you have a gmail account and you click on your spam folder that it shows you a spam recipe above the inbox?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2008)

*MESSAGE FOR AJAY AND LOSTPROPHET!!!








*


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have any fears/phobias?

Favourite flower?

Favourite way to cool down when it's hot?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Ever heard of Jerry Falwell?


 
Nope, but at least I'll know what school he went to now when it comes up on the Trivia quiz.



Ajay said:


> Well it's been quite a while since you made this post. Have you summoned the enthusiasm to study since then? What time is it over there now?



Just finished reading _'The Resource-Based Theory of Competitive Advantage: Implications for Strategy Formulation'_ (Grant, R.M. 1991). Time to get back to my next activity...

21:33



Ajay said:


> Here is a website that I waste a lot of time on when I'm bored.
> 
> http://photoshopdisasters.blogspot.com/



I like it...


What sort of sporting activities do you enjoy participating in? Liked the climbing shot BTW, have done lots of that.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 27, 2008)

So if you graduated in 2002... does that mean I'm older than you?!?!?!?

What do you think about this thread?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

Proof for Antartican!









			
				Antartican said:
			
		

> Do you have any fears/phobias?


 
Not any weird ones, like these people: 



 
Sometimes I am afraid of the dark, especially when I'm home by myself. I'm afraid of something happening to my husband in his line of work, even though he hasn't ever been deployed. I'm afraid of insects that sting and bite and recently I've started getting more wary when I'm around large dogs. Oh! I'm also weird about my knees. I had three different kneecap dislocations when I was a teenager so I'm always afraid they are going to pop out again.



> Favourite flower?


 
Tie between tulips and tiger lilies.



> Favourite way to cool down when it's hot?


 
Get naked!!!  :mrgreen:  



			
				Chris of Arabia said:
			
		

> What sort of sporting activities do you enjoy participating in? Liked the climbing shot BTW, have done lots of that.


 
Well, I don't do much anymore other than aerobics and strength training and really I don't do those very often; not near as often as I should.  I'm starting to get into yoga now.

Growing up my main sport was soccer.  I played in highschool and was also on a couple different travel teams.  I even got to go to Europe when I was 14 for the Gothia World Youth Cup.  I played one year in college before my knees and shins decided that they'd had enough.  I also played basketball during the winter, but never excelled at it.  

I'd love to go climbing again, but that hasn't happened since the honeymoon.  I also like ice-skating when it is available.


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> So if you graduated in 2002... does that mean I'm older than you?!?!?!?
> 
> What do you think about this thread?


 
I suppose so, old man.  I'm 24.  How old are you?

Was that meant to be a trick link?  :er:  (if not it didn't work...)


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I suppose so, old man. I'm 24. How old are you?
> 
> Was that meant to be a trick link? :er: (if not it didn't work...)


 

I'm 25...

how many times did you click on it? Hehe!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> I'd love to go climbing again, but that hasn't happened since the honeymoon.



OK, tie on, I'll lead the way - will this do you?...


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 27, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Proof for Antartican!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 27, 2008)

What more proof do you need?


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I'm 25...
> 
> how many times did you click on it? Hehe!!!


 
Only twice. 



			
				Chris of Arabia said:
			
		

> OK, tie on, I'll lead the way - will this do you?...


 
Um, wow. That would be a big leap from the piddly little rock wall on the cruise ship, but - let's go! 



			
				Anty said:
			
		

>


 
I'm just sorry I had to be the one to break it to you once and for all.



			
				Chris of Arabia said:
			
		

> What more proof do you need?


 
If that doesn't convince people I don't know what will.


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 27, 2008)

:hug:: 

or

 :hugs:

 or





?? 
​


----------



## Ajay (Jun 27, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> :hug::​
> 
> or​
> :hugs:​
> ...


 
All three??


----------

